# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Сбилась нумерация в справочниках

## Шешелев Иван

В наличии конфигурация ТиС. Сбилась нумерация в справочнике номенклатур, раньше была "00000001"-"00000847". После "00000847" стала "848", без нулей. Операторов это не смутило, работали дальше. Дошла до 999 и следующим предлагает создать с номером "100", при сохранении матерится на уникальность.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> В наличии конфигурация ТиС. Сбилась нумерация в справочнике номенклатур, раньше была "00000001"-"00000847". После "00000847" стала "848", без нулей. Операторов это не смутило, работали дальше. Дошла до 999 и следующим предлагает создать с номером "100", при сохранении матерится на уникальность.


renumber.ert спасет отца русской демократии

----------

Шешелев Иван (06.04.2012)

----------


## Шешелев Иван

Действительно разумно. Разобрался в самой сути вопроса ет самое главное. Спасибо за совет.

----------

